# Branding Iron



## Wildthings (Nov 13, 2020)

I think I need one. Probably electric. Anyone have any suggestions where, who, why and what. Mods move this where it should go if not here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2020)

I will be following with interest. I've almost pulled the trigger a couple of times on a branding Iron, seems great for flat work, but I do that much anymore... so I'm still hand signing everything with my woodburner...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2020)

I got mine from a guy in the Ukraine I think. It works great. Maybe @Bean_counter remembers his name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ive got one that i ordered from rockler or woodcraft, but that was before i got the lathe. Its too big for most turned items. I know ive seen much smaller ones that others have for turned items.

I think @TXMoon had one made for turning a little while back.


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Ive got one that i ordeted from rockler or woodcraft, but that was before i got the lathe. Its too big for most turned items. I know ive seen much smaller ones that others have for turned items.
> 
> I think @TXMoon had one made for turning a little while back.



The first one I had came from Rockler, I don't recommend getting one of those.


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 13, 2020)

@Wildthings yeah there is a guy in the Ukraine that does good work. He is on Etsy let me see if I can find his info.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 13, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Ive got one that i ordered from rockler or woodcraft, but that was before i got the lathe. Its too big for most turned items. I know ive seen much smaller ones that others have for turned items.
> 
> I think @TXMoon had one made for turning a little while back.


I did a search on here and found your conversation with @TXMoon and the link he provided HERE Hoping he will follow up with a review of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 13, 2020)

Barry this is who I got mine from. It wasn’t cheap but it is well made and no issues with it. Had it for probably 4 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> View attachment 196101
> 
> Barry this is who I got mine from. It wasn’t cheap but it is well made and no issues with it. Had it for probably 4 years



Mine too, good guy to deal with.


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 6, 2020)

I had one made and, to make a long story short, I shelved it in lieu of one of those mini laser etchers. The laser (logo on right) cuts a cleaner, more professional looking logo. And it's easy to make different logos with the type of wood used. You can also scale your logo from 2" sq down if you need a smaller logo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I had one made and, to make a long story short, I shelved it in lieu of one of those mini laser etchers. The laser (logo on right) cuts a cleaner, more professional looking logo. And it's easy to make different logos with the type of wood used. You can also scale your logo from 2" sq down if you need a smaller logo. View attachment 197598


Info? Link? on mini laser etcher @TXMoon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Info? Link? on mini laser etcher @TXMoon


Whoops! I guess that would help
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W8ZDNL6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 6, 2020)

That looks extremely clean!! 

Have you tried it on a variety of woods, or any other materials?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2020)

Man it is amazing the technology out there now, looks like a neat and versatile solution, unfortunately, tinkering with tech gadgets make me break out in hives lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Whoops! I guess that would help
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W8ZDNL6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Some of the reviews kinda turn me off it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

